
Kids are three clicks away from adult content on YouTube, study says - iProject
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/kids-are-three-clicks-away-from-adult-content-on-youtube-study-says/2013/02/06/1a11ddf4-6fe5-11e2-a050-b83a7b35c4b5_story.html
======
davidroberts
Basically, there is no way to keep children from accessing adult content on
the internet. No software or age-restricted registration system will absolve
parents of their responsibility to directly monitor and if needed personally
restrict their children's access as appropriate to their age and maturity.

